# [jMonkeyEngine] OBJ + MTL => J3O



## Androbin (21. Apr 2014)

Hallo Leute, :toll:
ich schaffe es einfach nicht, mein in Blender erstelltes 3D-Modell samt Material in der jMonkeyEngine in eine J3O zu konvertieren ;(
Die Betonung liegt auf "samt Material" (+ Texturen) !!! :rtfm:
Kennt sich da eine(r) von euch etwas besser in der Materie aus :bahnhof:
Danke im Voraus, euer Androbin opcorn:


----------



## JavaMeister (21. Apr 2014)

> Kennt sich da eine(r) von euch etwas besser in der Materie aus



Da das die einzige Frage ist im Posting, möchte ich sie beantworten:

Ja. Es gibt hier mit Sicherheit Leute, die sich damit auskennen.


----------



## Gucky (22. Apr 2014)

Das, JavaMeister, war eine Antwort, die du genauso gut auch in den Papierkorb hättest stecken können, diesen danach löschen, die Festplatte neu formatieren und danach vollständig neu beschreiben.
Das ist es, was uns von Maschinen unterscheidet. Wir können auch aus einer solchen Aussage etwas heraushören. Siehe hier. 

@TO
Was hast du schon versucht, kamen Fehlermeldungen? Ich kann dir wahrscheinlich nicht helfen aber ich kann dir womöglich Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe geben (oder dir helfen deine Frage zu formulieren  )


----------



## JavaMeister (22. Apr 2014)

@Gucky,
Ich würde erstmal davon absehen von sich selber in plural zu sprechen. Da könnte ich etwas rauslesen, das poste ich besser nicht hier 

Ich denke der TO ist schlau genug deine Erklärung schon aus meinem Satz herauszulesen. 

Aber danke nochmal für deinen richtig guten Beitrag, den ich so niemals hätte schreiben können. DANKE!


----------



## Androbin (23. Apr 2014)

@Gucky:
Danke nochmal :toll:
1. Nein, es kamen keine Fehlermeldungen, aber er scheint das Material nicht mit zu kompilieren :autsch:
2. Neue(s) Problem(e): opcorn:
2.1 Musste ich nach einem Neustart feststellen, dass die Kugel gar nicht mehr gerendert wird :bahnhof:
2.2 Habe ich ein allgemeines Problem mit den CollisionShapes, vor allem mit dem Boden: :rtfm:
2.2.1 Versinken alle Dinge, einschließlich dem Spieler (der CharacterControl) und der Kugel im Boden :shock:
2.2.2 Hat(te) die Kugel zwar Schwerkraft, weigert(e) sich jedoch, mit der CharacterControl zu reagieren ueh:

@JavaMeister: ueh: ueh: ueh: ueh: ueh: ueh: ueh: ueh: ueh: ueh: ueh: ueh:

[EDIT]
Zu 2.1: Hat sich erledigt, der Umstand war dem Modell geschuldet 
[/EDIT]


----------



## Gucky (23. Apr 2014)

Hast du mal die Einstellungen gecheckt?
Liegen dir Binarys am richtigen Ort?

Die Peobleme mit der Engine kannst du bestimmt mithilfe von Google lösen. Ansonsten rate ich dir dafür einen neuen Thread auf zu machen. Auch für Leute, die vielleicht dasselbe Problem haben.


----------



## javampir (23. Apr 2014)

hi,
ich kenne mich ein wenig damit aus. zu deinen letzten fragen kann ich ohne weiteres leider nichts sagen.
ich binde meine modelle aus blender generell mit ogre meshes xml ein (wenn ich das richtig in in erinnerung habe. da kannst du wenn ich mich richtig erinnere material und texturen mitübergeben).
allerdings könntest du acuh versuchen, im jme sdk die J3Os nachzubearbeiten und texturen hinzuzufügen.
javampir


----------



## Androbin (23. Apr 2014)

@javampir:
Danke nochmal, :toll:
ja, da wär ich auch schon drauf gekommen, das Problem is nur, ich finds nich :bahnhof:
Eine "Weg"-Beschreibung wäre hilfreich opcorn:


----------



## javampir (23. Apr 2014)

hi,
versuchs mal mit dem blenderloader:

Blender importer for jMonkeyEngine 3 | jMonkeyEngine.orgjMonkeyEngine.org

da gibts in den tests unter jme3test.blender ein kurzes und knappes beispiel. da ist wirklich alles mit dabei. ausnahmen stehen unter der linkadresse.

javampir


----------



## Androbin (23. Apr 2014)

@javampir:
Danke nochmal :toll: :toll: :toll: :toll: :toll:

[EDIT]
:toll: :toll: :toll: :toll: :toll:
[/EDIT]


----------

